# King Woods & Kofi Kingston vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland - WrestleMania



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Surely this takes place on the pre show, even for this show this is pure filler.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Can't tell whos hat is more weird King Woods or Bruiserweight Butch


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

They should have put Butch in there instead of Ridge Holland, now the match gonna suck.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Obviously just a way to get vets like Sheamus and Kofi on the card for a pay day. Shouldn't be on Mania at all. This Is what the battle royals were for.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Butch


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Nothing like been rewarded for breaking someone’s neck by making the wrestlemania card eh.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Could they not have merged this with Usos vs Nakamura/Boogs and had a 4 way for the SD Tag Titles?


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

My first thought was who’s he going injure this time? Which was quickly replaced who’s the artful dodger behind Fella?


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

BRITLAND said:


> Could they not have merged this with Usos vs Nakamura/Boogs and had a 4 way for the SD Tag Titles?


Good idea.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Anything other than a complete annihilation of the New Day in this match would be a disaster.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Is he going to injure the entire New Day. This is the definition of filler match.


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

Non title tag match utterly pointless.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jbardo37 said:


> Good idea.


Kofi and Woods lost to the Usos on SD with the condition being they can never challenge the USO’s for the belt again


----------

